# Out of state hunts



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Looking for some info/opinions on out of state hunts. I'd like to head somewhere next fall and have a good time, maybe kill something. Anyone mind sharing some suggestions?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

What species are you looking to hunt? There are a lot of choices. I assume you don't have any points for out of state, but you still have a lot of options. Texas has some great hunting, but you have to pay to hunt the private land. That being said you can find some pretty decent prices for management and lease hunts.

If you want to stay somewhere close, Idaho sells some OTC tags for deer and elk. Wyoming doesn't have a lot of OTC stuff for non-residents, but you can draw some decent antelope units with 0 points, and there are always a few tags left over after the draws for deer and elk. Sometimes you can draw the Eastern side of the state and do a November turkey/whitetail hunt. The public land does get hit pretty hard, but there are places to find some decent bucks. 

Colorado has some deer units you can pick up without any points as well. It is very possible to luck out in many of these units and get a nice buck. 

I'm sure you will have a good time wherever you go, it's the killing part that is a little bit more difficult. Good Luck!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I always go home to AR or OK, both have great deer & turkey hunting. In fact I just got back from a southern trip, had a blast. I filled 3 deer tags.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Wyoming--Pronghorn. Some of the areas close to Utah have tough draw odds, but other parts of the state have great odds. I did this hunt 4 years ago. We had a great time, and I was surprised at how good the meat is.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 AF, I hunt wyoming goats every year and it's always a blast. As was mentioned, it'll take a few points to draw 98, 94, 96 and others that are closer to home, but if you are willing to travel to the eastern part of the state, there are many units that are 100% draw success. Be advised though, many of these units are comprised of a fair amount of private property, but with a BLM map in hand, a handful of sections is all you need to have a good hunt. Pronghorn move all day and if it suits you, you can laterally sit in the same sit all day long and see many different animals. 

New Mexico doesn't have a points system (yet), similar to Idaho, buy cheaper to put in, save the money up front requirement. I know you bow hunt, so don't overlook some of the late rut hunts for muleys in NM. 2A, 2B and the almost undrawable 2C are good units in relatively close proximity.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Colorado has loads of OTC elk permits, and they have loads of elk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

wyoming or texas. i do both every year. if you can get hooked up with the right ranch in texas you can kill multiple deer, turkeys and hogs every trip. the place we go you can kill 4 deer, 2 turkeys and all the hogs you want. its a blast! wy goats are way fun too! all i can ever seem to draw are doe tags, but everyone else draws buck tags and its always a great hunt. lots of great elk units up there also. i drew a general elk tag last year and killed a great 5x6 opening morning of the archery hunt. plenty of opportunities out there if you look hard enough!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm looking at Wyoming Pronghorn, Arizona Muleys, Idaho and Montana Elk, and possibly Colorado Muleys. The Kaibab, just across the border from the Pauns is a great hunt. Can't beat speed goats in Wyoming from what I hear and I'm putting the daughter in for does next year. I have friends that live in both Idaho and Montana and they've been trying to get me up there for a while now but I don't know much about either.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> +2B and the almost undrawable 2C are good units in relatively close proximity.


Can't be too hard I drew 2c two years in a row when I was stationed there, got 2b the other year. :lol: I got a good cussing by my buddies for my luck. I killed some good'ens too.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > +2B and the almost undrawable 2C are good units in relatively close proximity.
> ...


No ****. You dirty dog. I watched a 13 x 16 buck jump the Jicarilla fence opening morning 6 years ago. Made us all sick.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I shot a 6x5 the first year, wish I had known he was "just a little" one. :shock: 

I was stationed there 92-95, haven't gotten around to going back yet. I think they changed the unit breakdowns after I was there, but I'm not sure, but yes I was up by the Res.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say Wyoming, Idaho and Colorado are all great picks.

Wyoming has great draw odds on many excellent deer units and as said before antelope is second to none in WY. Wyoming is the best of all things IMO Quality/Opportunity is awesome.

Colorado is also awesome for opportunity in both the elk and deer department (many of the guys on here like everyone to believe its ten years for any tag  ) But you can hunt deer and elk *EVERY* year on good units that hold many trophy quality animals.

Idaho is at the bottom of many guys lists anymore but it is still towards the top on mine, Opportunity is awesome and some of the coolest country around. Wolves/Poor Management have hindered what it could be but guys still constantly take trophy animals off "poor" units year after year. The good thing about Idaho is application are not due until June so I can see how I did in the other states and always still hunt in Idaho.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahh come on don't tell everyone on here about the Colorado hunts. Remember what a lot on here are saying. Colorado is micro managed and the deer herds are declining from what a lot of the hunters on this forum are saying. So why would you want to go to a state that has no deer and is micro managed for a lot of bucks? :mrgreen: 

There are also units here just across the border from Utah that only take a couple of years to draw, and unlike Utah's bonus points you obtain preference points and don't have to worry about somebody with 0 points drawing out when it takes 2 to get into the draw. That and not to mention the middle November hunts where you can get into the rut hunts. Now those hunts take a few points to draw but are well worth the wait.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Idaho still has great OTC opportunity for whitetails up in the clearwater region, muledeer across the state if you do some homework, and even elk. With prices going up and herds going down it is harder.....but still possible to find good OTC DIY hunts in Idaho. Also, a hidden OTC jem is California where you can buy 2 blacktail deer tags and also have great opportunity at wild pigs if you want to do that. All my other favorites have already been mentioned on this thread.----------SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Idaho still has great OTC opportunity for whitetails up in the clearwater region, muledeer across the state if you do some homework, and even elk. With prices going up and herds going down it is harder.....but still possible to find good OTC DIY hunts in Idaho. Also, a hidden OTC jem is *California where you can buy 2 blacktail deer tags and also have great opportunity at wild pigs *if you want to do that. All my other favorites have already been mentioned on this thread.----------SS


+1 
Great observation there SS. The Blacktail hunts can be a blast and test your hunting skills for sure. And the pigs, well they are all over the place for the most part..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Southwest Wyoming has good odds for non-resident antelope and deer.

I'd just as soon see UWN guys get the non-resident tags as anyone.

Ah, let me add...we micro-managed our deer and antelope here. 

PM me for specifics if interested.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goob- WY micro-manages just like Utah did - some limited entry, some regional, and a whole lot statewide. I like Wyoming's management.

As for out of state tags- I agree that you should give WY antelope a try. You will see tons of animals in any unit and you can kill one if you are more than a novice. For deer, I'll take most WY units/regions also. Colorado has some decent units which take a point or two to draw. Some second choice units can be good, but CO has slipped in quality the past 4 years or so and it is no walk in the park. But you can have a good hunt there, just choose a unit with lots of public lands and it seems the ML hunts are a little easier to hunt and draw. Lots of options out there, but time and money are the eliminator- at least for me. Another item is I had better hunts in Utah last year than in CO on a ML hunt and a 4th season hunt. Utah isn't great, but it isn't all bad either. Best of luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Goob- WY micro-manages just like Utah did - some limited entry, some regional, and a whole lot statewide. I like Wyoming's management.
> 
> As for out of state tags- I agree that you should give WY antelope a try. You will see tons of animals in any unit and you can kill one if you are more than a novice. For deer, I'll take most WY units/regions also. ...........................................quote]
> 
> Wyoming's Antelope are entirely micro-managed; no regions, no statewide, all limited entry. There's 117 different limited quota areas. It's quite a success story.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, I was referring to deer management. WY antelope are a great success and anyone looking for a nice hunt can find it in WY.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Packout, you know as well as I do, Wyoming can get away with "regional" deer
hunting because they have GIGANTIC road less & wilderness areas............
Non- res guys cant even hunt the wilderness without a guide....

This would be like CLOSING every single road on Boulder,,including Hwy 12...
COMPLETELY NON motorized,,,,,,,,Then you could give thousands of tags there
too and it would work,,,,,,,,,Produce great buck numbers like it did in the 80s..

And don't forget to tell all the non-res guys they cant hunt it with out a guide..  

Just say'in...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Sorry, I was referring to deer management. WY antelope are a great success and anyone looking for a nice hunt can find it in WY.


Yeah, yeah. We have like 170 deer micro-management areas, but you are right, many are grouped together.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Goofy brought up the fact that guides are needed to hunt big game in Wyoming's wilderness areas. True, but it's not out of reach for the average Joe. A "Resident Guide", one that can not charge a fee, satisfies the guide requirement in Wyoming's wilderness areas.

It works like this: Goofy wants to hunt deer up in the Wind Rivers, area 139. He's starting an alligator farm in Mississippi next year so it's his last year out west. But he's broke. His brother-in-law, Goober, knows where all the big bucks are around Fremont Peak in the Wind River Wilderness. So he talks Goober into getting a (free) Resident Guide tag and taking him up to Indian Basin deer hunting. They go up, Goofy kills a monster muley nearly as big as what you could get road-hunting north of Evanston, while Goob fishes for Golden Trout. Goober doesn't (can't) charge Goofy any fee.

The statute, in part, reads like this: 
(a) No nonresident shall hunt big or trophy game animals on any designated wilderness area, as defined by federal or state law, in this state unless accompanied by a licensed professional guide or a resident guide. There shall be at least one (1) licensed professional guide or resident guide accompanying each two (2) nonresident hunters. The commission may also specify other areas of the state, or specific big or trophy game species, for which a licensed professional or resident guide is required for nonresidents, for purposes of proper game management, protection of hunter welfare and safety, or better enforcement of game and fish laws. The commission may allow licensed guides to accompany more than two (2) hunters but no more than six (6) hunters in specific areas.

(b) Any resident possessing a valid resident big or trophy game animal license may apply for and receive a resident guide license. The resident guide license shall be issued without charge or bond by the commission, any district supervisor or resident game warden upon receipt of an affidavit from the resident stating the names and addresses of the nonresident hunters to be guided, the game to be hunted, the area to be hunted, and that the resident has not received nor will accept directly or indirectly any compensation for his services as a guide. A resident guide shall not guide more than two (2) nonresident hunters in any calendar year on any national forest, wilderness area, national game refuge, or national park, except as provided in W.S. 23-2-401, nor shall he accept any compensation or gratuity for his services. The name and license number of the nonresident hunter shall be placed on the back of the resident guide license and stamped or signed by the issuer.

With the exception of the Absarokas, I don't find Wyoming's wilderness areas any better for deer than the non-wilderness parts.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I am seriously shocked that this thread hasn't reached 10 or more pages by now... not that I want thousands of disgruntled UT deer hunters applying for or buying the tags I am currently seeking out of state...

Shocking!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Goofy elk does have 5 nonres deer points and 5 nonres elk points for Wyoming,,,

May be he WILL hire goob the outfitter and hunt the non wilderness places 
that he speaks of...........   

I do have a plan for deer,,,,,,,,,hold out for 102, and do it with my bow..

Now the elk dilemma has me spinning around????????
Hold out for 30/31/32 ?????
I could have a type 9 permit this coming year in 45/38/39/40???

What to do?


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

BTW, Deer management in Wyoming is only regional for non-residents. For residents it is micro-managed, but a general tag allows one to hunt many of these small hunt units.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, Tree, a member of the green club has max points for deer and one less for elk and has been dreaming of the Fremont Peak area for darn near his whole life. :mrgreen:

PPV goofy and me for the right to goob's companionship, set it up. o-|| -/|\- I make really good coffee and don't snore.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I to am sitting on max points for deer, elk, and antelope in Wyoming. 

Are you ready to cash in this year Tree?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm probably drawing my LE elk tag, so I think this year is out for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Now the elk dilemma has me spinning around????????
> Hold out for 30/31/32 ?????
> I could have a type 9 permit this coming year in 45/38/39/40???
> 
> What to do?


definitely hold out for 30, 31, 32


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I can take Tree and Goofy up to Freemont, area 139. No horses; I don't have time to wait for them to get up the trail. Swearing is mandatory. Decaff is not allowed in camp.

We will camp by a certain trophy Golden Trout lake that was secret until it was posted on BFT. Doesn't matter, I have a Neuralyzer, same model as used in the movie "Men in Black".

Geeze, I climbed Freemont Peak when I was 48 years old. I went up with a couple of ladies I met on the trail. It's one of my greatest hiking adventures and I tell the story so well. I will share.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok so Goob I'm a little confused, only in areas that are "Specified" wilderness areas need a guide right? I have a friend/client who has a little over 600 acres just outside of Kemmer, I believe area 102. Because its so cheap for kids, I was going to take my daughter up there in a couple years for both goat and deer. The gal who owns the property says she has a ton of nice deer but will she need to guide me?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

17. OUTFITTERS - Do I need an outfitter or guide to hunt in Wyoming?
Nonresident big or trophy game hunters are required to have a professional or resident guide
only if hunting big or trophy game in designated wilderness areas. Anyone can choose to hire
an outfitter while planning their hunt. Unlike some states, there are no set-a-side or allotment
of licenses for outfitters in Wyoming. If you are hiring an outfitter, make sure they are
licensed with the Wyoming Board of Outfitters and Professional Guides. A list of licensed
outfitters and guides is available from the Wyoming State Board of Outfitters and
Professional Guides, http://outfitters.state.wy.us or by phone at (800) 264-0981.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Ok so Goob I'm a little confused, only in areas that are "Specified" wilderness areas need a guide right? The state designates what is a wilderness area as far as big game hunting goes. A landowner can be a guide too, but only on their property.I have a friend/client who has a little over 600 acres just outside of Kemmer, I believe area 102. Because its so cheap for kids, I was going to take my daughter up there in a couple years for both goat and deer. The gal who owns the property says she has a ton of nice deer but will she need to guide me? Kemmerer is a long way from any designated wilderness area, 75 miles or so. Technically she can guide you as an owner. Guide rules cover more than the wilderness areas. I posted parts A) and B) of the guide provisions, here's C) which covers landowner guide rules:
> 
> (c) A resident landowner may guide hunters on land owned by or deeded land leased to him without a guide license, or he may authorize nonresidents hunting without a guide on those lands. The license must bear the signature of the landowner, lessee, or agent of the owner on whose private property he is hunting as evidence that permission to hunt has been granted.
> 
> There are numerous ranchers around Evanston that "guide" hunters on their property, including leased BLM property.quote]


----------

